# MOROCCO | Railways



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*France agrees 625 mln eur loan to fund Morocco TGV *

PARIS, Nov 14 (Reuters) - Alstom and French rail operator SNCF moved a step closer to contracts for a high-speed train link between Tangiers and Casablanca, after France agreed on a loan to Morocco to help finance the project.

French Trade Secretary Anne-Marie Idrac signed for the 625 million euro ($792.8 million) loan, which will finance rolling stock and equipment for the Tangiers-Casablanca link, during a meeting on Friday with Moroccan Finance Minister Salaheddine Mezouar, France's foreign trade ministry said in a statement.

Morocco and France had already signed an agreement on the 500 km project last year, which is worth around 2 billion euros according to press reports, allowing French companies to design, build, operate and maintain the line.

Alstom was not immediately available for comment. ($1=.7883 Euro)


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Slaoui said:


> ​



Whaouw: a CC72000 in Africa !
That's a pitty that ONCF did not repaint her with the famus Blue "Arzens".


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice trains...


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Morocco*

*The ONCF ordered 20 Alstom PRIMA II Morocco is the first country to have ordered this new engine *


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*TNR: trains navettes rapides*










Avec ses horaires ronds, sa cadence rythmée à 1 départ chaque 30 mn de 6h à 21h, le TNR assure le transport de près de 13 millions de voyageurs par an, la moitié du trafic global, dont 3 millions d’abonnés fidèles qui l’empruntent chaque jour, matin et soir. 

Les nouvelles rames duplex viennent se substituer au matériel classique en offrant plus de capacité et un confort meilleur.

Le succès de cette formule est tel qu’il s’est exporté vers d’autres relations en l’occurrence Casablanca – Aéroport Mohammed V (36 trains, un départ chaque heure) , Casablanca – El Jadida (14 trains, un départ chaque 2 heures) et Casablanca – Settat (34 trains, un départ chaque heure).


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Fes new trainstation*​


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Slaoui said:


> *TNR: trains navettes rapides*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those trains are also used by Tren Italia


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

How much of the network is double track?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

serdar samanlı;28609114 said:


> Those trains are also used by Tren Italia


Yes, because it's a italian train ! the name is ansaldobreda


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

serdar samanlı;28609130 said:


> How much of the network is double track?



The network extends on 1900Km, 1000Km are electrified and 370Km are double track.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

A map of the existing and futur railways network :


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

When does the line open to Nador and Beni Ensar? Will it have passenger as well as freight trains?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

June 2009 after Nador - Taourirt
It will make mainly for freight but for passengers too !


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Slaoui said:


> *Morocco*
> 
> *The ONCF ordered 20 Alstom PRIMA II Morocco is the first country to have ordered this new engine *


wonderful... we need such things so much.. I am envy.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> wonderful... we need such things so much.. I am envy.


Are u serious ? :lol:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Espagne : Prêt de 8,3 millions d’euros pour le réseau ferroviaire marocain 








*​

L’Espagne a accordé un prêt de 8,3 millions d’euros au Maroc qui sera attribué à l’installation d’un système télécommandé du réseau ferroviaire marocain.


Ce système de dernière génération permettra de télécommander et de superviser le transport de personnes et de marchandises du réseau ferroviaire de l’ONCF. Deux centres de contrôle seront réalisés dans le cadre du projet.

L’Office nationale des chemins de fer (ONCF) a enregistré un chiffre d’affaire de plus de 3 milliards de dirhams en 2007, soit une progression de 6% par rapport à 2006. La même année, ce sont quelques 26 millions de voyageurs et 36,5 millions de tonnes de marchandises qui ont été transportés par l’office.


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

Slaoui said:


> June 2009 after Nador - Taourirt
> It will make mainly for freight but for passengers too !


What will be exact distance of this new line? Where will there be stations on the line? How many passenger trains a day are planned?

Thanks


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Others pics of the futur Prima 2 :

















*​


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Morocco Casablanca Trainstation with a tower of 110m​*


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

> What will be exact distance of this new line? Where will there be stations on the line? How many passenger trains a day are planned?
> 
> Thanks


Look at this map of the new network Taourirt - Nador :










A total of 8 news trainstations


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Marrakech new trainstation :*​


----------



## gbgen (Jan 3, 2009)

*Alsthom E-1315*

Hello,

Can anyone tell me please of the status of electric locomotive E-1315? I ask as she has not been noted in traffic for a few years now.

Thanks 
Graham


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*France agrees 625 mln eur loan to fund Morocco TGV *​


> PARIS, Nov 14 (Reuters) - Alstom (ALSO.PA) and French rail operator SNCF moved a step closer to contracts for a high-speed train link between Tangiers and Casablanca, after France agreed on a loan to Morocco to help finance the project.
> 
> French Trade Secretary Anne-Marie Idrac signed for the 625 million euro ($792.8 million) loan, which will finance rolling stock and equipment for the Tangiers-Casablanca link, during a meeting on Friday with Moroccan Finance Minister Salaheddine Mezouar, France's foreign trade ministry said in a statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Marrakech new trainstation is very nice. Actually all those development is very impressive.


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

*ONCF Trains timetables*

*Marrakech <> Oujda*










*Tanger <> Marrakech*


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

VegaM said:


> *ONCF Trains timetables*


Is this the Ramadan timetable? It's different from the one on the ONCF site now!

This page:
http://www.oncf.ma/En/index.aspx?md=158&rb=575

Direct link to pdf:
http://www.oncf.ma/Fichiers/Documentation/Telechargement Horaire.pdf


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

pwormald said:


> Is this the Ramadan timetable? It's different from the one on the ONCF site now!
> 
> This page:
> http://www.oncf.ma/En/index.aspx?md=158&rb=575
> ...


If you look closer, it's exactly the same 

I didn't put the Casa Port-Rabat-Kenitra timetable, because there is no need, since the frequency is one train every 30 min, from 6am to 9:30pm


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

VegaM said:


> If you look closer, it's exactly the same


Not quite, the one above shows two night trains Oujda - Casablanca, the one on ONCF site shows only one train. So which is correct?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

pwormald said:


> Not quite, the one above shows two night trains Oujda - Casablanca, the one on ONCF site shows only one train. So which is correct?
> 
> Thanks
> Phil


You're right... i didn't see this difference ^^

I think it's my timetable who is correct, for to reasons ;

- In the pdf link that you posted, the say at the bottom of the page, that some change can come in 2008

- If you do a simulation in ONCF website* you find that there is 2 night trains from Oujda, one at 8pm and the second at 9pm 

* http://www.oncf.ma/Fr/horraires.asp...A=0093&CodeGA=00380&heure=1500&date=21/1/2009

PS : you can find the timetable that i posted here 

http://www.oncf.ma/Fr/index.aspx?md=203&rb=416

Direct link to pdf:
http://www.oncf.ma/Fichiers/Documentation/horraires_oncf.pdf

generally, the french version of the website is more updated than the english one ^^


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

VegaM said:


> You're right... i didn't see this difference ^^
> generally, the french version of the website is more updated than the english one ^^


Thanks, I'll keep to French version in future!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

north africa and middleast in general lack railways


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

VegaM comment ils font pour avoir des horaires dans le sahara alors qu'i n'y a aucune ligne ONCF là-bas ?


----------



## Ali_B (Jun 4, 2005)

Slaoui said:


> VegaM comment ils font pour avoir des horaires dans le sahara alors qu'i n'y a aucune ligne ONCF là-bas ?


c'est pour les connections de bus je crois ...


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

Ali_B said:


> c'est pour les connections de bus je crois ...


Exact, et pareil pour Nador, Agadir et Tétouan, ce sont des autocars Supratours spéciaux (filiale de l'ONCF) qui assurent la connexion avec ces destinations et qui se trouvent juste à la sortie de la Gare... concrètement tu achètes un seul billet de train qui englobent la globalité du trajet.

http://www.oncf.ma/Fr/index.aspx?md=201&rb=408


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Ali_B said:


> c'est pour les connections de bus je crois ...


Okay merci


----------



## Abdelkarim (Apr 8, 2009)

Gare Nador Ville


----------



## Abdelkarim (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Abdelkarim (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Tanger train station*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Morocan infrastructure interesting yet beautiful architectures!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

photobucket.com









skyrock.net









lepays.fr


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]
source imageshack









source flickr









nadorcity.org









nadorcity.org









nadorcity.org









nadorcity.org









nadorcity.org









nadorcity.org









source flickr









source flickr









casimages.com


----------



## Smael (Aug 26, 2008)

The futur Prima 2


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

asif iqbal said:


> north africa and middleast in general lack railways


Are you serious ? :nuts:

Look once more, but a bit more closely : 



















































How could you be serious then ? hno:

These railways are from the most beautiful i've ever seen...
Look at the rail stations, they are unique to Morocco, they perfectly combine modernity and ancestral architecture, you would'nt find similar all over the world...


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

reda2casa said:


> Are you serious ? :nuts:
> 
> 
> These railways are from the most beautiful i've ever seen...
> Look at the rail stations, they are unique to Morocco, they perfectly combine modernity and ancestral architecture, you would'nt find similar all over the world...


Yes.. you don't use to see modern architecture, it's a bit kitsh, and a bad architecture, of course you don't find similar all over the world, it's tipical in 2-3 world countries, but they are okey, fine! modern as you need, also the rail system is being well developed, go Morocco!


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Gölem II said:


> Yes.. you don't use to see modern architecture, it's a bit kitsh, and a bad architecture, of course you don't find similar all over the world, it's tipical in 2-3 world countries, but they are okey, fine! modern as you need, also the rail system is being well developed, go Morocco!


That's what i said.


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

reda2casa said:


> That's what i said.


It's totally opposite to what you said


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Gölem II said:


> It's totally opposite to what you said


Why isn't it ?


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Des photos sur la station de Fes ?


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

second world, third world?
i swear...i think these stations are rather immaculate and speak a great volume. These stations even silence those of the world's largest economic power--well most of these stations.


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

Honestly, people have to understand not every station needs to be built with steel or whatever or have designs similar to European fashion. Sometimes those rutty new stations just show a country's so called modernity but not their culture or anything else...its so plastic and fake


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^I would certainly agree with you that these interesting designs do not deserve to be scoffed at. That said, I think you're being simplistic if you say that "modernism" in railway design is some sort of European disease to show our - real or faux - commitment to progress. The extremely tasteful renovation of St. Pancras, London, and Milan main station do not point in this direction. The new railways station in eastern Naples might - but, then again, it's designed by an Arabic architect. :lol:

Personally, I like the big open hall of the railway station on the photos, complete with polished stone floors and soft, tasteful brown/orange colours. I also like to way (on one of the pics) apparently the upstairs restaurant opens toward the tracks. On the other hand, the glass portal in an imitated mameluk (?) stile from the 19th century I find a bit over the top.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

The new Fes railway-station is finished


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Muttie said:


> The new Fes railway-station is finished


Mixed modern and moroccan traditionnal architecture









flickr.com[/center]


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> Mixed modern and moroccan traditionnal architecture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's as beatiful as others lately opened ! ONCF is doing a great job, and the mixing modernity/tradition is very successful for me
well done mates, thanks!



purenyork123 said:


> second world, third world?
> i swear...i think these stations are rather immaculate and speak a great volume. These stations even silence those of the world's largest economic power--well most of these stations.


Don't give a lot of credit to golem2
it seems, in other threads, he has a personnal problem with Morocco especially.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

clean and beautiful stations. It reflets the local architecture and modernityat the same time.


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the interior design and the Islamic architect of the building. It looks so modern as well. Good job


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx Fazil

Anyhow, some more pictures of the Tangier trainstation:



















Source google.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Is the electric traction on the Tanger line already in revenue service, or is it 
still in works ?

Many thanks,

Marc.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Is the electric traction on the Tanger line already in revenue service, or is it
> still in works ?
> 
> Many thanks,
> ...


I think, now all the north line is electric. We are now weating for TGV. Work wil be begin in few months.

Futur moroccan TGV double-deck.
Speed : 320 km/h 
Unities : 18 trains.

Picture by Slaoui on moroccan forum


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Double-deck italian train Ansaldo-Breda.
Speed 160km/h.
Unities : 24 trains.

Pictures by Aymour on moroccan forum


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Pictures by Slaoui on moroccan forum


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By YorkTown on moroccan forum


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Slaoui said:


> *Morocco*
> 
> *The ONCF ordered 20 Alstom PRIMA II Morocco is the first country to have ordered this new engine *





Slaoui said:


> *Others pics of the futur Prima 2 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morocco is the first owner of Alstom Prisma 2.

Speed 
Passengers : 160 km/h
Fret : 120 km/h

Unities : 20 

Pictures by Slaoui on moroccan forum


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Tanger-med railway, connect to Tanger-med harbour (most bigger Africa's harbour, capacity 8 millions containers in 2015).

42 km.
600 000 passengers per year.

In grey railway











By Muttie on morrocan forum





































In purple passengers harbour



*Future ro-ro Terminal building, intermodal station
7 millions passengers
700 000 trucks
Train station*
























































http://www.e-architect.co.uk/morocco/passenger_terminal_tangier.htm


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Are Moroccan stations always as clean as on the photos in your thread?*




























THE ABOVE PHOTOS were taken today in Zaandam train station (near Amsterdam). Graffiti often appear here in/on trains and stations. How does Morocco manage this problem, are stations and trains always as clean as on the photos you published or have these been taken on special days (inauguration, royal visits or similar) when everything was neatly repaired and cleaned for the occasion?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

The question should be "why do Dutch train stations and trains have graffiti on them?" because the normal and natural way is not having them actually.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Lack of supervision and civic spirit*



Messi said:


> The question should be "why do Dutch train stations and trains have graffiti on them?" because the normal and natural way is not having them actually.


Unfortunately, we have here lots of graffiti "artists" who like to damage public spaces, and they act especially on places with no camera or human supervision like lifts for the disabled or yards where trains are parked at night. - Many of our graffiti vandals (but certainly not all!!!!) are bad boys of Moroccan origin (also see the detail photo with TETOUAN written by a vandal, the average Dutch graffiti perpetrator will write all kinds of dirty words but not Tetouan!) , according to the media at least, so seeing inmaculate stations and trains here on this thread quite surprises me, but perhaps social and police control in Morocco functions better?


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

*Recent photos*

Photos from a trip taken in early February 2010.
http://locopage.fotopic.net/c1813404_229.html

Electrification of Tanger line almost complete, ready in a couple of months probably


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome stations, modern but still traditional and with a local sense. That's the way you do it! The architect manages to do what in Europe (and especially Germany) we don't seem to be capable of anymore. I didnt expect to see such a high standart in Marocco I must confess.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

pwormald said:


> Photos from a trip taken in early February 2010.
> http://locopage.fotopic.net/c1813404_229.html
> 
> Electrification of Tanger line almost complete, ready in a couple of months probably


I have to say, great photo's and many many thnx. I hope we can use them in the Moroccan forum aswell (ofcourse with credits to you)?


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

Muttie said:


> I have to say, great photo's and many many thnx. I hope we can use them in the Moroccan forum aswell (ofcourse with credits to you)?


Which forum? I have looked for a Moroccan rail forum for a long time now!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

pwormald said:


> Which forum? I have looked for a Moroccan rail forum for a long time now!


On this one : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1684

Amazing pics ! :cheers: 
I watch all pictures, it was like a really travel. ^^

On moroccan forum, we don't have pictures of refurbished EMU train and Corail train. Have you ? 


I thought Taourirt-Beni Nsar was a 1 line railway, and you have pictures with 2 lines in Hassi Berkane for example. 

In moroccan we had thoses pictures, I don't understand.hno:



timo9 said:


> www.oujda-portail.net​


----------



## pwormald (Nov 29, 2008)

Gadiri said:


> On this one : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1684
> Amazing pics ! :cheers:
> I watch all pictures, it was like a really travel. ^^
> On moroccan forum, we don't have pictures of refurbished EMU train and Corail train. Have you ?
> ...


I put links on the rail forum, thanks for link. The double tracks at Hassi Berkane are only in the station area. There is a very long loop there for passing trains.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

The railways in Morocco looks very European. And they are in very good condition too. I had used the Moroccan railways sometimes when I have been I Morocco. Train are very good there and the tracks are in very good condition. When I’m traveling in Morocco I can’t understand it is a part of Africa. The railways looks so very European.

But one thing is very interesting in Morocco. The royal train in Morocco is not European or in European style, it’s American. Look at this link down here:

http://www.phantasrail.com/royal_train.htm

It looks very American. It looks like Amtrak Amfleet coaches. And it is also built in America by Budd in 1983. The train is built for King Hassan II but I think King Mohammed VI still using te train sometimes.

I still don’t know why the royal train is American and not in European style. This is not the Moroccan tradition because Morocco has European tradition. Maybe King Hassan visited the USA and saw some of the American trains and wanted to have something like that at home? And after that he bought an American train only because he wanted it?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Uppsala said:


> The railways in Morocco looks very European. And they are in very good condition too. I had used the Moroccan railways sometimes when I have been I Morocco. Train are very good there and the tracks are in very good condition. *When I’m traveling in Morocco I can’t understand it is a part of Africa. The railways looks so very European*.
> 
> But one thing is very interesting in Morocco. The royal train in Morocco is not European or in European style, it’s American. Look at this link down here:
> 
> ...


1- Moroccan try to reach international standars and europeans standars in everything ; infrastructure ( highways, railways, ariports, stadiums...), agriculture and fishing because our most important commercial partner is Europe...

2- I shared your "royal train" picture. Thank you for it. We didn't have it on moroccan forum. 

The train look Amtrack trains. I agree about what you wrote.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

pwormald said:


> I put links on the rail forum, thanks for link. The double tracks at Hassi Berkane are only in the station area. There is a very long loop there for passing trains.


Thank you for your answer.

Some of your pictures shared by "salim_rbt" on moroccan forum.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424351&page=5


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By "amine2040" in moroccan forum 










]


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Others pictures by amine2040


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> Thank you for your answer.


This train is the same sort of train like the AM80 in Belgium. In Belgium all of the AM80 had only 2 units when they were new. The trains in Morocco had 3 units from the begin. In the begin of 1990’s they rebuilt the trains in Belgium and they built a new unit in the middle so the trains in Belgium had 3 units like the trains in Morocco. I know the railways in Belgium looked at the Moroccan trains when they rebuilt the trains in Belgium 

But I miss one thing at the Moroccan trains. I miss the Moroccan star at the front on the trains. I liked it and it was very typical for the Moroccan version of those trains. Now when they don’t have the star they look just like the trains in Belgium.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Wow you seem to know a lot about moroccan railways  Actually the five star has been removed from the top of the coaches because the ONCF has been changed 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice one


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice updates


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Morocco has great railway system. I am sure this means more people are taking train than driving?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

FazilLanka said:


> Morocco has great railway system. I am sure this means more people are taking train than driving?


Transport Minister wants to place railway in first level for intercity journeys. 

In the last decade, increase of trafic passengers of 10% per year.
2007 : 26 millions passengers

Expected
2030 : 52 millions with not HST 
2030 : 133 millions with HST

Source:
ministery of tranport http://www.mtpnet.gov.ma/NR/rdonlyres/A2644C9A-669A-4BB5-BD12-E4FF192F65B2/1772/AMSTERDAM2.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Marrakech railway station by Manchester School of architecture






Marrakech railway and airport by Marrakech TV





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ale Sasso (Aug 10, 2009)

Wonderfullllllllllllllllllll pictures!
And what a lovely Country.
Thank you peoples.


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

More of the awesome Railway Station of Marrakech


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

such beautiful stations !


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Moroco railway stations are getting better now.


----------



## blacko (Feb 12, 2010)

well i like the new train stations ...+1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

So, more pictures for Marrakech railway station fans. :banana: :cheers: :lol:


*Richard Gennis / phantasrail.com/morocco.htm*































*
locopage.fotopic.net*







































*Flickr*













*Tangier station*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Marrakech railway station


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Marrakech railway station, secondary entrary by anaowamessi on moroccan forum


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Fes railway station, thanks to Optimus and Midani*









Flickr









Panoramio / EPerez1972









Panoramio / Barbarroja









Panoramio / Abatla









Panoramio / Abatla









Panoramio / cheikh 13









picasaweb / Shorey









picasaweb / haidersyed11









picasaweb / all-nite









picasaweb / Justin









picasaweb / truenorthbachmo









FACEBOOK


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech railway station, thanks to Ωρτimuş*



















locopage.fotopic.net





















ametema.com



























Flickr









Flickr









Flickr


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Intercity Corail cars refurbishment by Ωρτimuş *

*Rénovation des intérieurs des trains inter-cités par l'agence RCP Design Global au profit de l'ONCF*





































http://www.rcp.fr/



















oncf.ma


*Pictures and video by almaghrebi himself*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ansaldo Breda double deck

By anaowamessi


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tanger-med railway tunnels*
2 600 m
600 m[/B]

Byme


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech railway station, always wonderful *:cheers:

By Macaza



oncf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alstom Prima 2 in Rabat station



almaghrebi said:


> And here you go , exclusive for the moroccan skyscrapercity forumers


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By timo9

*OUJDA | Rail Centre | 2013-2015 | #Project*









la nouvelle gare sera adossé a un centre commercial, des plateaux de bureau et en face d'un Hotel Tower​
docs ONCF | oujda24.com


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Mohammedia station By VegaM


----------



## Andres_Low (Apr 21, 2010)

Marrakech Station is sweet!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Andres_Low said:


> Marrakech Station is sweet!


Yes, I was there just one month ago. Pity though that it has been
built in such a way that it will always remain a terminus. Where
are all the plans for extending the railway to the south ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Yes, I was there just one month ago. Pity though that it has been
> built in such a way that it will always remain a terminus. Where
> are all the plans for extending the railway to the south ?


King Hassan 2 talk since 1972, in "Le Defi" book to join Agadir to railway network. There are 2 possibilities by Essaouira, by Tiz'intest and Taroudant (to desserve both Agadir in West and Ouarzazate in East). There is also Tickka tunnel between Marrakech and Ourzazate but nothing new since a long time.

The ONCF project, is to join all big cities to TGV network before 2030. Marrakesh-Agadir highway will opened in june 2010. So ONCF busses (Supratour) will take this hisghway. It will be a good begining. 2 hours instead of 3h30min.



Tanger-Kenitra works will begin in few weeks. Casa-Marrakesh was planned to be the first TGV line, but Tanger area is booming with Tanger med harbour. So it became an emergency to make this railway and to leave the old line for freight. We are pretty sure, that all new passengers line will be a TGV line in Morocco. 



Wait and see.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*MOROCCAN KING RAISING FUNDS TO IMPLEMENT HIGH-SPEED TANGIER-CASABLANCA TRAIN*


> RABAT, May 31 (NNN-MAP) -- As part of the special interest shown by King Mohammed VI for large-scale projects undertaken in Morocco, the king is endeavouring to raise the funds needed to carry out the Tangier-Casablanca high-speed train (TGV) costing some 20 billion dirhams (about 1.8 billion euro), the Royal Cabinet says.
> 
> A Cabinet statement issued here Sunday said Morocco had allocated 5.8 billion dirhams to fund this project with the state contributing 4.8 billion dirhams and the Hassan II Fund for economic and social development contributing 1.0 billion dirhams.
> 
> ...


http://namnewsnetwork.org/v2/read.php?id=122070


----------



## Sdare (Aug 31, 2007)

> In this respect, Saudi Arabia's King Abdullah Ibn Abdulaziz granted Morocco some 200 million USD. King Mohammed VI expressed to the Saudi monarch his deep appreciation for this generous support that reflects the closeness of relations and active solidarity uniting Morocco and Saudi Arabia.


hno:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Sdare said:


> hno:


???


----------



## Sdare (Aug 31, 2007)

it's just awful to see some saudis suffer from poverty while the king donating to outsiders some 200m


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Sdare said:


> it's just awful to see some saudis suffer from poverty while the king donating to outsiders some 200m


It doesn't work that way :nuts:
When you give money or a loan to "outsiders" usually you get protection of your interests in their country, you gain an ally, you get a special treatment in their country...

Morocco sent troops to Saudi Arabia to fight Hoothies (we send troops to help Saudi Arabia anytime they need them), in Morocco there are many residences of the Royal family of SA, Many Saudi companies are present in Morocco and have interests here...

Morocco have poor people eventhow we help many countries. *Don't compare National Social subsides given to the poor and Geopolitics. It's just silly!! *:nuts:


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Gadiri said:


> By "amine2040" in moroccan forum
> 
> http://www.bahnbilder.ch/pictures/medium/5760.jpg
> 
> ...


Stunning pictures. I never knew Morocco was so beautiful and the railway infrastructure and rolling stock look like they're of very high quality.

I'll definitely be visiting some day!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Slagathor said:


> Stunning pictures. I never knew Morocco was so beautiful and the railway infrastructure and rolling stock look like they're of very high quality.
> 
> I'll definitely be visiting some day!


You're welcome in Morocco. And you will discovered legendary moroccan hospitality.


----------



## Sdare (Aug 31, 2007)

Tetwani said:


> It doesn't work that way :nuts:
> When you give money or a loan to "outsiders" usually you get protection of your interests in their country, you gain an ally, you get a special treatment in their country...
> 
> *Morocco sent troops to Saudi Arabia to fight Hoothies *(we send troops to help Saudi Arabia anytime they need them), in Morocco there are many residences of the Royal family of SA, Many Saudi companies are present in Morocco and have interests here...
> ...


i don't have the time and desire to respond to all of this but ay ay ay morocco sent troops to saudi arabia :nuts: and your sources are? ahmadinejad.org? or the other spanish news paper? no one has helped us against the houthis. unless if you like believing in hoaxes then its up to. sorry for screwing this thread up :runaway:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Corail coach renovated *




























euromedtransport.org

*The new control center for ONCF builded by Adif and Indra for 30 millions euro. The same which is on HSL in Spain. The same system could be use for moroccan HSL Tanger-Kenitra. *



















euromedtransport.org
http://www.euromedtransport.org/fileadmin/download/maincontract/publication/LRM_08_bdef.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry, not english article available



> *L'ONCF achève le projet de modernisation de la ligne de Tanger​*
> Rabat, 27/06/10
> 
> *L'Office national des chemins de fer (ONCF) vient d'achever le projet de modernisation de la ligne de Tanger, nécessitant une enveloppe de 1,8 milliard de dirhams, a annoncé l'ONCF dans un communiqué.*
> ...


http://www.map.ma/fr/sections/economie/l_oncf_acheve_le_pro

*Sum-up *: 

Tanger classic line refurbishment is finish, with a new 47km short-cut that will reduce journey betwenn Tanger and Rabat of 1 hour and with the 70km new rails.

Each day from Tanger 24 trains instead of 10 for all Morocco.

The trains capacity for Tanger-Rabat will be double with 1 trains each 2 hours, 14 tains per day.

5 millions people are expected in 2014 in Tanger, instead of 1,8 now.

Short-cut map :







[/


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Amazing stuff !! Good luck for the Morocco 2026 FIFA World Cup bid


----------



## Marocko (Apr 27, 2010)

great .. wow


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Mockup of the future High-Speed Train









far-maroc.forumpro.fr

ONCF Spot


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

The double deck Train Z2M EMU

[dailymotion]x6cwzz[/dailymotion]


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

The newly renovated Rabat-City railstation


















(by abdellahtaib)










(Video made by SSC Forumer almaghrebi)


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

The New Prima II Locomotive


----------



## Amboseli Daima (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice railway system and i would love a train ride in the beautiful countryside.The only gripe i have with Morocco is i hate the way they and Algeria try to outspend each other militarily.Well you have to have security but i wish they got along better.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Prima II (E-1403) in Rabat Railway Station

09/07/2010


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

FEZ Railway Station


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice update from google earth, Marrakech Railway Station in 3D


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech railway station works by http://www.jetalu.com*





http://www.jetalu.com/realisations-fr.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Nador railway station works by www.jetalu.com*




http://www.jetalu.com/realisations-fr.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

A quick overview of the future High-Speed Train in Morocco, expected to link between Tangier and Casablanca in 2015


----------



## Yetzirah231 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great to see!!! Realy amazed by the Ramat-railwaystation


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Prima II, E-1420



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

La Prima II, E-1406



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

La Prima II, E-1410



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

La Prima II, E-1417



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Refurbished train cars 



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Tetwani said:


> Which high fertility are you talking about?
> 
> Fertility in Morocco is medium and decreasing. In big cities it's already the same as in Western Europe.
> 
> The problem is the education system! :bash:



Population growth is much higher than the increase of the jobs needed. There is still a fertility of 2.4 in Morocco. In combination with the age distribution 








it is still a real disaster. Just look how many people will need a job in the next decade!


Just gut the newest data. Total fertility is not 2.4 but 2.57! They are still breeding like hell 
http://www.nationmaster.com/country/mo-morocco/peo-people


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Isek said:


> Population growth is much higher than the increase of the jobs needed. There is still a fertility of 2.4 in Morocco. In combination with the age distribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Breeding like hell? 2.1 is the replacement ratio. :lol: Such an obvious troll..


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Isek said:


> Let's see how the new stations look in some years.


Tanger ville opened in 2003, it still looks brand new. :lol:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Muttie said:


> Tanger ville opened in 2003, it still looks brand new. :lol:


Yeah, it's not really difficult to keep such tiny station cleen for a city of 700 000. Just look how run down this quarters are.

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.775564,-5.800427&spn=0.002642,0.005359&t=h&z=18

or..

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...9673,-5.808699&spn=0.005283,0.010718&t=h&z=17


We had this discussion months ago and will not find a common point. In my opinion the majority of all Moroccans do not respect public properties and places. Their mentality is far behind of those Moroccans that want to build up infrastructure and private projects that are quite nice on a global scale. 




Muttie said:


> Breeding like hell? 2.1 is the replacement ratio. :lol: Such an obvious troll..


You are funny. On a global scale 2.5 is very high. Just look at all those millions of 10 up to 25 year old people. They need millions and millions of new jobs in the next years. And do not forget, there is a quite nice correlation one may find if you plot poverty or religiosity against fertility. This millions of young people coming from poor families will create a lot of problems the next decades.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Isek, can you please stop trolling on the moroccan threads! I'm really tired of reading your crap, you never make a positive comment about Morocco! So I'm asking you nicely to stop this!


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Isek said:


> Na, i traveled most times a double decker EMU Z2M. But anyway. There are newer and older ones - at least they look like well maintained and badly maintained.
> 
> That tiny rail stations in that major cities are kept clean with immense effort. In Fes there are at least constantly 3 service craft that clean the site. Which is rather small. Let's see how the new stations look in some years.
> 
> ...


And how many services are there to keep this old dark Stuttgart railstation out of dirt ??

it looks more like an industrial warehouse with those disgusting rusty pylons !! and a lot of dirt and shrubs on the track :bash:















































Your trains and metros are always clean and colorfull as that ? 



> The German Railway has in Greater Berlin in the last year 6.8 million euros for the elimination of vandalism damage output. This decreased the total loss compared to 2007 amounting to 700,000 euros, in comparison, Federal Berlin but still in second place behind North Rhine-Westphalia
















So we can help you to keep it clean like this one























































Or like this one











Such a big difference :nuts:




















Even this small Nador railstation are more clean and beautiful 








































And overall you have such a bad HSR reputation with the worst accident in history of high speed in 1998 with ICE 1 (101 deads hno

So you can be sure that the TGVM will be as clean as those railstations above and hopefully much safer than this one below


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Isek said:


> Yeah, it's not really difficult to keep such tiny station cleen for a city of 700 000. Just look how run down this quarters are.
> 
> http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.775564,-5.800427&spn=0.002642,0.005359&t=h&z=18
> 
> ...


What the hell! who is this troll? why on earth would you talk about the projected piramid of age, in the morrocan rail network thread!?
Casamor, give this hater an infraction, the trolling is obvious!!! beside teh off topic!


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Marrakech Railstation










Google Earth update! by Macaza


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Marrakech Railstation










by Macaza


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ Isek, can you please stop trolling on the moroccan threads! I'm really tired of reading your crap, you never make a positive comment about Morocco! So I'm asking you nicely to stop this!


This guy is not just a troll, he's the nazi kinde of trolls! he targets all the arab coutries, look at his posts, palestine, uae, morocco... all bullshit trolling!


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

^^

Oh, yeah a German nazi. Something that takes you from your flower-happy-superbmorocco-curtain-threads back to reality must be a nazi. A nazi that travels morocco so many times every year? I painted such a nice tramway map for Fes. Can't remember? I am constantly reading Moroccan subforum and very interested in. Why are you not prepared for a fair discussion? I guess that i traveled more times Moroccan railways than the average Moroccan. 

If in the year 2150 Moroccan railways reached the German 69.76 billion person*kilometer/year we may discuss again. How to compare 37.000 km to 1.907 km? 

Btw there are even worse stations in Germany. Look








But come on, there are 5.600 train stations in Germany.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Yup, like when you started posting ugly pictures of Casablanca!? Why don't you go and troll away!?
For the last time, PLEASE stop posting useless comments in the Moroccan threads! I warned you!!!


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Isek said:


> ^^
> 
> Oh, yeah a German nazi. Something that takes you from your flower-happy-superbmorocco-curtain-threads back to reality must be a nazi. A nazi that travels morocco so many times every year? I painted such a nice tramway map for Fes. Can't remember? I am constantly reading Moroccan subforum and very interested in. Why are you not prepared for a fair discussion? I guess that i traveled more times Moroccan railways than the average Moroccan.
> 
> ...


Dude, you finde a way to mouth shit about the Dubai Highway netork? who could you do that?!!! What's your problem with us? ok, forget about it we don't want to know, we just don't want your haters commonts on morocco! ok? got it? so now go to somme german thread brag about anything you want, don't care! just don't comback to morocco or to a moroccan thread!


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Casa-Port Railstation Project









by Casawi










by Gadiri


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

by Gadiri


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Ωρτimuş;62270843 said:


> by Gadiri


nice I hope it comes true :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Isek said:


> ^^
> 
> Oh, yeah a German nazi. Something that takes you from your flower-happy-superbmorocco-curtain-threads back to reality must be a nazi. A nazi that travels morocco so many times every year? I painted such a nice tramway map for Fes. Can't remember? I am constantly reading Moroccan subforum and very interested in. Why are you not prepared for a fair discussion? I guess that i traveled more times Moroccan railways than the average Moroccan.
> 
> ...


:lol: Isek bro, you seem to have attracted the wrath of Morocco on you. I know you mean no harm sometimes, but I think you get carried away in your visions of Morocco which you acquire through your travels. Its not the same when you live here and I think thats what the other forumers were trying to point out to you. BTW I agree with you about the fact that some of my fellow countrymen do not respect public property. :nuts:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

filsdupetit said:


> Dude, you finde a way to mouth shit about the Dubai Highway netork? who could you do that?!!! What's your problem with us? ok, forget about it we don't want to know, we just don't want your haters commonts on morocco! ok? got it? so now go to somme german thread brag about anything you want, don't care! just don't comback to morocco or to a moroccan thread!


:lol:

Man, how you can remember my statement about the 20 lane desert highway in Dubai? You must be crazy to be offended my such statements! Man, relax - for a German it is crazy to see a 20 lane highway running through nothing with traffic a 2 lane state highway could carry.

Why i should not travel morocco? It is overall a fantastic country for backpacking. Food is great, the landscape is outstanding and the girls are beautiful! Relax man. :cheers:


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Isek said:


> :lol:
> 
> Man, how you can remember my statement about the 20 lane desert highway in Dubai? You must be crazy to be offended my such statements! Man, relax - for a German it is crazy to see a 20 lane highway running through nothing with traffic a 2 lane state highway could carry.
> 
> Why i should not travel morocco? It is overall a fantastic country for backpacking. Food is great, the landscape is outstanding and the girls are beautiful! Relax man. :cheers:


I'm very relax, you just have to stop, saying crap about my country! casamor warned you! we're very nice peple, but i assure you, you don't want as to put our angry face! so what a'm asking is not musch! PLEASE just stop making bad comments on EVERY morrocan thread in the international section! period!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, stop! It was your last useless post in this thread, you made it unreadable enough! If you want to make a nice comment about the moroccan trains or the rail stations, you're welcome. If you want to make a new joke about Morocco, you will receive an infraction.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

If his comments actually were true or had some good points, it would have been a good contribution. But all I see are assumptions, while they are already countered. The main trainstations are clean and will be clean for a long time. Its kind of sad (somehow pathetic) that a person like Isek wants to compare Germany with Morocco and even he fails with that, it appears that Germany has much more crap ass trainstations and trains than the 1000 times poorer Morocco. Hmmm.. Oh, and no Isek we will never have that much trainstations as germany, simply because the whole urban lay-out is different and Morocco will not ever reach the population of Germany. The current network is sufficient and will grow when needed. Your points have too many flaws in them, thats why you desperatly try to change the subject to population size, and trying to claim Moroccans breed like crazy - while the total fertility rate is 2.23 children born/woman (2010 est.) which is well below the world average of 2.56.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publica...occo&countryCode=mo&regionCode=af&rank=108#mo

Above all, the most saddest post was the post with the link to sattelite images of so called run-down quarters. Every Moroccan which has been to Tanger knows that those areas are actually empty pieces of land where the land owner has not started to build something. So yes, those are patches of sand between buildings. Apparently, as a so called Morocco-visitor, you don't appear to know anything about that.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

filsdupetit said:


> I'm very relax, you just have to stop, saying crap about my country! casamor warned you! we're very nice peple, but i assure you, you don't want as to put our angry face! so what a'm asking is not musch! PLEASE just stop making bad comments on EVERY morrocan thread in the international section! period!


Hey, that's very untrue. 99 % of all time i am just watching doing no comments. I just do not understand, why so many people are hyping their country and not giving a representative view on the things. Just look at compare-able German threads. They are showing the nice AND ugly things. They discuss problems not only visions or the newest new plans and technology. If there are hundreds of photos showing new and beautiful Moroccan train sets one should also mention that there is some problem to keep them maintained. It seems for me that some of you give a picture of your country that has little to do with the actual situation. Morocco is on advance that's very good, but give a realistic picture for somebody that has never been to Morocco. 


That's my point and now we can go back to topic and i will avoid making comments that drive the moroccan soul mad.

Africa today









Africa someday










and a nice picture - i guess somewhere around Meknes..










I found this on 
http://bahnpics.com/nil/2010 Marokko/Marokko10.htm
This is really an impressive documentation about a German that travels Morocco just to see the railway! That guy must be awesome, he is tracking is journeys with GPS and uploads the data to Googlemaps.
http://maps.google.ch/maps?f=q&sour...5934,-4.660263&spn=0.262161,0.528374&t=h&z=12


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you.

You should visit our Forum, you'll see that we are talking about problems too ! 

The TGV thread for example ! :lol:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

[Prinny Man] said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You should visit our Forum, you'll see that we are talking about problems too !
> 
> The TGV thread for example ! :lol:


It's just about my bad French. But i know that there is a hot discussion about the need and the big amount of money that has to spent on the HSR. It seems that Morocco wants to push Tanger to the second economic metropolis after Casa. Oki, Tanger is already the second largest economic spot, but i guess the king wants more. What i wonder is, that there is comparably so little investment in the cities of Meknes and Fes. Their region is even more populous than Tanjah - Titwan. For me there is a huge difference in the prosperity of Fes compared to Tanjah also Fes is - until now - bigger and histrical much more improtant for Morocco. There are a lot of leading people coming from Fes but now settled down in Rabat/Casa and they are doing not really much for their hometown. It seems they want to concentrate growth around the coastline.


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Developments in fes:

Melrose country house:









Oueed Fes:









FesShore(IT city):









Ressurection of the old river:









Ain chkaf new city:









New fes teaching hospital









plage de fes:









A new mall:









Plus the biggest highway in morocco(fes oujda) and very sour Marrakech Fes then Fes tetouan!

So no fes is not left behind! and please for the 100th time stop polluating the moroccan threads, with this kinde of stuff, so here we talk about the TRAINS! so unless you want to talk about trains in fes or wathever your favorite city is, yo go ahead, if you want to talk about something else, it's definitely not the right place!

by the way look at what you've done? the thread is unreadable!!!!!! and the list goes on and on...


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

filsdupetit said:


> by the way look at what you've done? the thread is unreadable!!!!!! and the list goes on and on...


Why are you crying? I was mentioning that there is a lot of rail infrastructure development along the coastline. The tracks between Meknes and Fes are nice but what about the tracks between Meknes and Sidi Kacem?


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Isek said:


> Why are you crying? I was mentioning that there is a lot of rail infrastructure development along the coastline. The tracks between Meknes and Fes are nice but what about the tracks between Meknes and Sidi Kacem?


i'm gonna let you answer yourself



> What i wonder is, that there is comparably so little investment in the cities of Meknes and Fes


so i was just answering you! but the main point is that we're in the fu*ing railway section and you're fu*ing making it unreadable with all your bullshit about the piramid of age and the "lack" of investment in fes! it's about fu*ing trains! we don't want your opignon! GET OUT OF HERE!:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

LoL...

Oh come on filsdupetit ! 

Peace !


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Isek said:


> It's just about my bad French. But i know that there is a hot discussion about the need and the big amount of money that has to spent on the HSR. It seems that Morocco wants to push Tanger to the second economic metropolis after Casa. Oki, Tanger is already the second largest economic spot, but i guess the king wants more. What i wonder is, that there is comparably so little investment in the cities of Meknes and Fes. Their region is even more populous than Tanjah - Titwan. For me there is a huge difference in the prosperity of Fes compared to Tanjah also Fes is - until now - bigger and histrical much more improtant for Morocco. There are a lot of leading people coming from Fes but now settled down in Rabat/Casa and they are doing not really much for their hometown. It seems they want to concentrate growth around the coastline.


You already gave the answer to your own question within your own post. Fes and Meknes are HISTORICAL cities, with a lot of cultural heritage. These two cities will (just like Marrakech) focus on tourism. They are not industrial hubs, nor will they ever be industrial hubs. Also because of the fact large proportions of those cities are UNESCO heritage. Cities like Tangier and Casa are main hubs because of the location and lack of true historical sites. They are not "tourist" cities, they both have seaport-connections and they are strategically located.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Isek said:


> It's just about my bad French. But i know that there is a hot discussion about the need and the big amount of money that has to spent on the HSR. It seems that Morocco wants to push Tanger to the second economic metropolis after Casa. Oki, Tanger is already the second largest economic spot, but i guess the king wants more. What i wonder is, that there is comparably so little investment in the cities of Meknes and Fes. Their region is even more populous than Tanjah - Titwan. For me there is a huge difference in the prosperity of Fes compared to Tanjah also Fes is - until now - bigger and histrical much more improtant for Morocco. There are a lot of leading people coming from Fes but now settled down in Rabat/Casa and they are doing not really much for their hometown. It seems they want to concentrate growth around the coastline.


Volubilis and Moulay Driss are much more ancient than Fes!! Do that mean that we should invest in these two cities and repopulate Volubilis! Why not Sijilmassa by the way :nuts: Fes and Meknes have already alot of investments and are not being forgeted just like every other region of the kingdom.

No Sir. The investments in Tanger-Tetouan are following a strategic logic. This region is located in such a great spot and has a huge economical potential. Between the mediterranean sea and the atlantic ocean; on an important strait and 14 km away from Europe!!!!

That's why the northern gate of Morocco is having the attention of his majesty, the gov and many economic actors.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Tetwani said:


> Fes and Meknes have already alot of investments and are not being forgeted just like every other region of the kingdom.


Depends on the scale you use. For me Morocco is not very much balanced. There is a lot of movement around Tanger and at the axis Rabat - Casa. Marakkech and Agadir lives on tourism. Compared to these quite dynamic cities Fes is backward. But oki, i am just traveling Fes 4 times a year and not constantly living there. 

There was a nice model at Saiss showing a new terminal and the extension of Fes airport to somewhat 10 million PAX. Last time i traveled this model was not there any more. Building a quite big airport at Fes could be some nice strategic plan to bring more growth to the central and east of Morocco.

Regarding the thread i drew an Airport RER in Fes:
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...0742,-4.999466&spn=0.163362,0.342979&t=h&z=12


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Isek said:


> Depends on the scale you use. For me Morocco is not very much balanced. There is a lot of movement around Tanger and at the axis Rabat - Casa. Marakkech and Agadir lives on tourism. Compared to these quite dynamic cities Fes is backward. But oki, i am just traveling Fes 4 times a year and not constantly living there.
> 
> There was a nice model at Saiss showing a new terminal and the extension of Fes airport to somewhat 10 million PAX. Last time i traveled this model was not there any more. Building a quite big airport at Fes could be some nice strategic plan to bring more growth to the central and east of Morocco.
> 
> ...


The new airport, has been approuved today, will take the capacity from 500 000 passager to 3 000 000... read the title! it's for railways!!!! can someone please delete the last 3 paes of non sens?


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

filsdupetit said:


> read the title! it's for railways!!!! can someone please delete the last 3 paes of non sens?





Isek said:


> Regarding the thread i drew an Airport RER in Fes:
> http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...0742,-4.999466&spn=0.163362,0.342979&t=h&z=12


:nuts:


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

filsdupetit said:


> The new airport, has been approuved today, will take the capacity from 500 000 passager to 3 000 000... read the title! it's for railways!!!! can someone please delete the last 3 paes of non sens?


Dude, chill down he was making a valid statement about trains this time. And just because you don't want to hear negativity with trains or the train network in your country doesn't mean you have to attack him personally... This a forum where we discuss matters in a civilized manner that are related to the threads. If you don't like that people have a different opinion than you i suggest you join a different forum. Here we more or less have freedom of speech. So STOP the bashing and stay on topic! 

BTW, im really impressed with the hsr plans! :cheers:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

I added more lines on my Fes map. I would call it City Rail Fes. 

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...=34.004289,-4.99157&spn=0.17276,0.342979&z=12


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

Insane alex said:


> Dude, chill down he was making a valid statement about trains this time. And just because you don't want to hear negativity with trains or the train network in your country doesn't mean you have to attack him personally... This a forum where we discuss matters in a civilized manner that are related to the threads. If you don't like that people have a different opinion than you i suggest you join a different forum. Here we more or less have freedom of speech. So STOP the bashing and stay on topic!
> 
> BTW, im really impressed with the hsr plans! :cheers:


It's not about negative comments(actually a little bit, nothing seems to bee good for this guy, i think that knowing that morocco has no ressource, basically building everithing from skratch, and not just for railways, we're doing a very good job!), it's about knowing the country you're talking about, the answer to the next post will give you an example... 

thanx for the support actually the railway plane gets even better! beside the 200km LGV, with a 2 billion$ investmen(really cheep, usually it costs the double, and the price includes renovation fo 5 stations for the tgv, 18 tgv, the really advanced davinci controle system for the controle centre, and the maintenance center! the TGV will also run on something between 500 and 750km of regular tracks), work will start next month, and to be completed by 2015, in the same time they are planning a 1,3 billion$ of investment in regular train system, including doubling a big part of casa marrakech line, the suppression of 50% of the level crossing in the country, refurbishing of all the old wagons... it's pretty impressive, we use to have a shitty railway network.
and the HSR network is supposed to be 1500km long by 2030, will cost of 9BnEuros, 50% of this amount is financed by the france...:cheers:




Isek said:


> I added more lines on my Fes map. I would call it City Rail Fes.
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...=34.004289,-4.99157&spn=0.17276,0.342979&z=12


This is exactly an example of you poor knowlege of the country! your talking about a 50km railway network in the city with 20km undergroud:nuts:
do you know that casablanca witch is basically at least 4 times bigger than fes and holds 40% of our economy, has been plannig a 10 km underground for decades and still can't get it done cos it's too expensive?! you may think that all arab coutries are super rich but dude, we have no oil, no ressources, so basically we borrow money to get the stuff done, and project like this dosen't have any return on investment, basically we have to finance it by our self, and the thing is: there is no money left! project are been put on hold(nador west med, witch is supposed to be our secound main port and even bigger than tanger med...), do you think that the government dosen't want to make a metro in every city? you think that your clever, and we never thought of douing stuff like this? dude it's morocco not dubai!


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

filsdupetit said:


> This is exactly an example of you poor knowlege of the country! your talking about a 50km railway network in the city with 20km undergroud:nuts:
> do you know that casablanca witch is basically at least 4 times bigger than fes and holds 40% of our economy, has been plannig a 10 km underground for decades and still can't get it done cos it's too expensive?!


Dude, my map is just a vision. I expect for Fes urban area at least 2 million people for 2050. At this time the city should be preprepared to manage the traffic. So i think it is quite realistic that Fes may have some urban light rail with some 20 km of tunnel sections. 





filsdupetit said:


> government dosen't want to make a metro in every city? you think that your clever, and we never thought of douing stuff like this? dude it's morocco not dubai!


I strongly believe the economic growth morocco had the last decade will go on. Of course it will be no leading country in 2050, but i think it will be quite comparable to what Turkey is right now in 2010. And look how many cities in Turkey have rail based public transport.


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

The works on the High Speed Line has already started.


----------



## filsdupetit (Apr 30, 2010)

[Prinny Man] said:


> The works on the High Speed Line has already started.


RU sure?


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes i'am. 

Tu devrai voir les appels d'offres que Optimus avait publier... Enfin bon, je te pardonne ! Ce n'est pas évident de se repérer dans un tel Thread ! :nuts:


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Z2M Double-Decker Electric Multiple Units (TNR Duplex)



















Animated by Optimus


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Moroccan Old Art *



SOFiYAN said:


> Bab Agnou (Arabe باب اكناو) est l'une des dix neuf Bab (portes) de Marrakech, Maroc. Elle a été construite au 12ème siècle , au temps de la dynastie des Almohade .
> La Nouvelle gare de Marrakech a été inspiré par cette porte.
> 
> *Bab Agnou (Arabic باب اكناو) is one of the 19th Bab (gate) of Marrakesh, Morocco. It have been built in the 12th century in the time of the Almohad dinasty.
> The New Railway Station of Marrakesh is inspired by this door*.



*Moroccan New Art*



Gadiri said:


> *Marrakech railway station, always wonderful *:cheers:
> 
> By Macaza
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *Marrakech railway station, thanks to Ωρτimuş*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Prima II Locomotive - Corail Coaches


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

by kbud
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kbud/4474409378/


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Marrakech Train Station

by hernancad. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hernancad_nyanda/4451103452/in/set-72157623657699714/


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Alstom Prima II Locomotive, (ONCF) Moroccan Railways*








This powerful locomotive can reach a top speed of *200 km/h* in passenger mode, and a traction power of *6 400 kW* in freight mode



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Ansaldo Breda Z2M - Double-Deck Electric Multiple Units, (ONCF) Moroccan Railways*








This double-deck commuter train has a top speed of *180 km/h* and a capacity of *398 Seats*, it can be merged in 2 or 3 units with a max capacity of *1194 seats*



















Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Prima II Locomotive*



















01/08/2010 Optimus


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Optimus, fantastic shots


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

You'r welcome, thanks D K


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Marrakech Railstation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlatinescu/3465927487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurentdestrade/4748978424/


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Marrakech Railstation









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jphiga/4891600541/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kbud/4474409378/


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Marrakech Railway station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophermarks/3646130935/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/serguei2k/4749610634/


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics :applause:


----------



## hernancad (Nov 13, 2010)

Ωρτimuş.
regarding your message whit the picture *Marrakech Train Station*, is my own.
when yo use one image you must put the origin or/and the propierty, please, consider change this.
In this image, the original is in my flick galery:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hernancad_nyanda/4451103452/in/set-72157623657699714/
thanks


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

hernancad said:


> Ωρτimuş.
> regarding your message whit the picture *Marrakech Train Station*, is my own.
> when yo use one image you must put the origin or/and the propierty, please, consider change this.
> In this image, the original is in my flick galery:
> ...


You are right, i just added the origin
Nice shot by the way


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *HM the King chairs signing ceremony of six agreements on Tangier-Casablanca HST project​*
> *Tangier - HM King Mohammed VI presided, on Friday in Tangier, over the signing ceremony of six agreements on the High Speed Train (HST) project linking Tangier to Casablanca and enquired about the progress of this project worth 20 billion dirhams ($2.3 bln).*
> 
> ​
> ...


http://www.map.ma/eng/sections/main2/hm_the_king_chairs_s3657/view





> *ONCF et Alstom signent un accord pour la fourniture au Maroc de 14 trains à très grande vitesse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bourse.lci.fr


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*TGV Duplex*



















Animated by Optimus


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tanger - Kenitra **320 km/h** HSL *
*Kenitra - Casablanca **220 km/h upgradded line *


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Two Z2M Double Deckers at Rabat Railway Station*




























Optimus


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

presenetation-khlie-eng-110409143830-phpapp02


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Compartiment 1ère classe offrant 6 places (voitures rénovées)











Voiture 1 ère classe offrant 58 places assises


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Compartiment 2ème classe











Voiture 2ème classe à couloir central


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Voiture aménagé en salle de conférence











Voiture Salon


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Film ONCF MAFODER *


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Oriental Desert Express / Oujda-Bouarfa*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ωρτimuş;79451304 said:


> *ONCF *


Already posted with comments. 



> Ωρτimuş;71704623 said:
> 
> 
> > *Moroccan Railways ONCF*
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ωρτimuş;79451358 said:


> *Oriental Desert Express / Oujda-Bouarfa*


OUJDA - BOUARFA | Oriental Express | #Realized 


http://iom-voyages.com/img/iom-carte-circuit-train-desert.jpg



Ωρτimuş;66036173 said:


> DK-559 at Oujda on special train 15410/15463 to Beni Oukil and Bouarfa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ωρτimuş;66036273 said:


> http://locopage.fotopic.net/





Ωρτimuş;66036345 said:


> DK-559 at Tiouli Tunnel on special train 15410/15463 from Oujda - Bouarfa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ωρτimuş;66036439 said:


> DK-559 at Berguent Fouchal on special train 15410/15463 from Oujda - Bouarfa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ωρτimuş;66036479 said:


> Sand shovelling south of Tendrara with DK-559 waiting patiently
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ωρτimuş;66036775 said:


> More sand shovelling just north of Bouarfa with DK-559 waiting patiently
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *Station de Tendrara*
> 
> 
> http://www.landtrekker.org/photoalbum.php?album=/maroc07/ressources/j3&photo=4





Gadiri said:


>





Gadiri said:


>





timo9 said:


> *DK559, (to Bouarfa)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*History of the line :*

On voit bien la ligne Mer-Niger dans le réseau férré colonial.









Ωρτimuş



> *Les voies ferrées de pénétration sahariennes hors Algérie
> 3ème partie: les pénétrantes du Djérid, du Maroc oriental et Mauritanienne.​*
> *Texte, illustrations: Georges Bouchet
> sur site le 7-3-2007*
> ...


http://www.alger-roi.net/Alger/transports/bouchet/pages/7_penetrante_hors_algerie_bouchet.htm




> *Les voies ferrées de pénétration sahariennes hors Algérie
> 4ème partie: LE TRANSSAHARIEN​*
> *Texte, illustrations: Georges Bouchet
> sur site le 17-3-2007*
> ...


http://www.alger-roi.net/Alger/transports/bouchet/pages/8_transsaharien_bouchet.htm


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Ωρτimuş;79451358 said:


> *Oriental Desert Express / Oujda-Bouarfa*


I would love to know a little bit more about this. I knew - and the documents
in french confirm this - that passenger service does not go further south
than Tendrara. Now this train seems to go through the whole line... What kind
of train is that ? Special for tourists? Organized regularly? 

By the way, this train seems to be that last one that uses the old K2 cars
that have been sold by the Belgian railways to Morroco second hand about
30 years ago...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> I would love to know a little bit more about this. I knew - and the documents
> in french confirm this -* that passenger service does not go further south
> than Tendrara.* Now this train seems to go through the whole line... What kind
> of train is that ? *Special for tourists? Organized regularly? *
> ...


All informations are there : OUJDA - BOUARFA | Oriental Express | #Realized 

It's a special train, organized 6 times per year. Trains go until Bouaarfa not Tendara.



> Citation:
> C'est la compagnie Suprateam Travel (ou Supratravel) qui propose l'Oriental Exppress (dont sont issues toutes les infos et photos du post). Il est compris dans un package Fès-Casablanca via l'Oriental. Par contre, après Bouarfa, les voyageurs sont directement redirigés en bus sur Erfoud. Ils zappent Figuig alors que ce devrait être le clou du spectacle
> 
> Minimum de participant: 2 personnes
> ...



*The train was called Mer - Niger. At the south of Bouaarfa, the line is abandonned. *

*Le chemin de fer Mer-Niger interrompu à Bouarfa *

http://www.danielabraham.net/tree/abraham/uriel/[/


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2166...imageshack.us/img444/2432/7frontire.jpg[/IMG]

*La ligne passe à proximité du "Monument Leclerc" en Algérie.*


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32585535


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Publicity


----------



## Desmosedici (Aug 28, 2011)

Come on Morocco. Build a rail road from Marrakech to Agadir! It would be great for tourism and the Moroccans them self.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Desmosedici said:


> Come on Morocco. Build a rail road from Marrakech to Agadir! It would be great for tourism and the Moroccans them self.


It will be an HSR MOROCCO | High Speed Rail 



> MARRAKECH - ESSAOUIRA - AGADIR | High-Speed Rail (LGV) | 312 km | 320 km/h | #Project
> 
> 
> It will be HSR by Essaouira and not a classical railway trought Atlas mountains.
> ...


And not a classical railway : MARRAKECH - AGADIR - LAAYOUNE | Classical Railway | #Proposed 



> *Regardons les 3 propositions alternaives, 1/3 Par l'Atlantique via Essaouira *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *2/3 Par le couloir d'Argana comme pour l'autoroute *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> * 3/3 Par le Tizi n'Test *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moroccan railways maps only / Cartes ferroviaires du Maroc uniquement 



Ωρτimuş;61028941 said:


> ONCF


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *2011-05-18*
> 
> *ELIOP SEINALIA INAUGURE LE CENTRE DE CONTRÔLE DE L'ÉNERGIE ET L'ÉLECTRIFICATION FERROVIAIRE POUR L'ONCF AU MAROC​*
> 
> ...


http://www.eliopseinalia.com/fr/?Z=76428ef3f5c2cbc8




> *2011-05-18
> 
> ELIOP SEINALIA INAUGURATES THE POWER CONTROL AND RAILWAY ELECTRIFICATION CENTER FOR THE ONCF IN MOROCCO​*
> ​
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*ONCF advertisement*



Gadiri said:


>




http://oncf.ma/goodies/dune_1024.jpg



Gadiri said:


>



http://oncf.ma/goodies/western_1024.jpg



Gadiri said:


>



http://oncf.ma/goodies/rock_1024.jpg



Gadiri said:


>




http://oncf.ma/goodies/jeu_1024.jpg


----------



## yan_95 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Renovation Trains ONCF Morocco
*





eliotminouch


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_








Railway station ( Marrakech)
by Olaf​_


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Prima II E-1405








_​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Casa-voyageurs








_​


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

Z2M 107 + x a Sidi kacem









by : Anôùsse Öùmôùzoune


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Delivered !*



Gadiri said:


> Locomotives GT26 - General Motors | 20 Units | 7 millions $ | Rebuilt by Gredelj (Croatia) | U-R
> 
> This summer :
> 
> ...





> Friday, January 24, 2014
> 
> *TZV Gredelj and NREC deliver diesel locomotives to Morocco​*
> 
> ...


http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ec-deliver-diesel-locomotives-to-morocco.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Moroccan Railways to invest $US 970m this year​*
> Written by Keith Barrow
> 
> THE BOARD of Moroccan National Railways (ONCF) has approved a draft investment budget of Dirhams 8bn ( $US 970m) for this year, which will fund *construction of the 183km Tangiers – Kénitra high-speed line, enhancements on conventional lines, and the modernisation of the train fleet.*
> ...


http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/africa/moroccan-railways-to-invest-$us-970m-this-year



> *L'ONCF investira 7,5 milliards de DH en 2014​*Par Hamza Mekouar
> Jeudi 21 novembre 2013
> 
> Poursuite des travaux du TGV, électrification de la ligne Fès-Oujda, élaboration des zones d'activité logistiques...le plan d’action de l’ONCF pour 2014 s'annonce prometteur. Le PLF 2014 alloue 7,5 milliards de DH à ces projets.
> ...


http://www.medias24.com/ECONOMIE/ENTREPRISES/6484-L-ONCF-investira-75-milliards-de-DH-en-2014.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

SETTAT - MARRAKECH | Doublement Total | 180 km | #Semi-Completed


1st phase: 40 km 600 million (15 million dhs / km), 
Phase 2: 140km to 1.8 billion (12.8 million dhs / km), 

*45 minutes earned between Marrakech and Casablanca
From 3h15 to 2h30*

Because the second phase includes an additional 2 viaducts (Tensift and Oum Rbia) + the deletion of 60 level crossings, it makes me think ONCF attacked in the first phase areas (particularly between Benguerir and Skour Rahmana) with major technical constraints especially as time saving and very important for a small course. 


*It will at the end: 
- Way split in whole 
- Minimum V160 
- No crossing 

Remains to be seen: 
- Whether there will be fences 
- Detectors falling objects on the tracks 
- The signaling system used 
*
You'll understand that this is a classic track fitted with the characteristics of a HSR if it meets the last 3 points....



> 1ère phase : 40 km pour 600 millions (15 000 000 dhs/km), 38 min de gagnés
> 2ème phase : 140km pour 1,8 milliards (12 800 000 dhs/km), 45 min de gagnés
> 
> Vu que la 2ème phase comprend en plus 2 viaducs (Tensift et Oum Rbia) + la supression de 60 passages à niveaux, ça me laisse penser que l'ONCF a attaqué dans la 1ère phase des zones (notamment entre Benguerir et Skour Rahmana) avec de grosses contraintes techniques d'autant plus que gain de temps et très important pour un petit parcours.
> ...


*Around 2007, there was talk of LGV 2: North and South *



> *Vers 2007, on parlait de 2 LGV : Nord et Sud *




The South HSR was to be the first in Morocco? Settat-Marrakesh was zapped (since we had 0 there is no explanation other terms used) for the benefit of Tangier-Kenitra (following the dynamism triggered by Tanger Med and improvement of the current classical pathway).




> *La LGV Sud qui devait être la 1ère du Maroc* (et d'Afrique, du Monde Arabe, du monde Berbére, du monde arabo-berbère, du monde berbero-arabe, de la région MENA, du Sud de la Méditerrannée, et du Haouz) Settat-Marrakech *a été zappé* (vu qu'on a eu 0 explication y a pas d'autres termes utilisable) *au profit de Kenitra-Tanger* suite au dynamisme enclenché par Tanger Med *et de l'amélioration de la voie classique actuelle* (La carte en a pris un coup, j'ai mis un pansement) :





Today, it is income that I presented it a few years ago to improve the supply rail on the Tangier-Marrakech axis: 




> Aujourd'hui, on est donc revenu à ce que je présentais il y a quelques années pour *l'amélioration de l'offre ferroviaire sur l'axe Tanger-Marrakech* :





--------------

*HSR announced 1:06 min vs 2h30 for 2 tracks railway*

The classical railway amenagement is *2 times slower *(with 2.4 billion dirhams), *but 7.5 times cheaper. *



> La LGV annonçait 01h06 min.
> 
> Là on fait* 2 fois moins rapide avec 2,4 milliards dhs, mais 7,5 fois moins cher.* ^^




---------------


Video of the project and Marrakech railway station new neighborhood


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*2015-2040*

*Green : existing railway*
*Blue : classical railway previous*
*Yellow : Supratrours - ONCF coaches*
*Red : High Speed Rail 
*



http://www.silbcn.com/ponencias/mohammed_oubrahim_oncf.pdf


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Gadiri said:


> *2015-2040*
> 
> *Green : existing railway*
> *Blue : classical railway previous*
> ...


cest vraiment superbe de se consacrer a fond sur ce moyen de transport , si ca peut aider a faciliter le déplacement des gens en espérant aussi que ca limite la casse en accidents de la route ...hno:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

shlouger said:


> cest vraiment superbe de se consacrer a fond sur ce moyen de transport , si ca peut aider a faciliter le déplacement des gens en espérant aussi que ca limite la casse en accidents de la route ...hno:


In english please, international section.

Railway is a perfect transport system for Morocco with more than 2500 km from North to South.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *ONCF : Des trains flambants neufs pour le Maroc​*
> Posté le mardi, 21 janvier 2014
> 
> (www.infomediaire.ma) - L'Office national des chemins de fer (ONCF) a décidé de renouveler et renforcer son parc. Et pour ce faire, l'Office dirigé par Mohamed Rabii Khlie vient de lancer une consultation à l'international pour l'acquisition de *50 nouveaux wagons, dont 30 pour la catégorie 2ème classe, 10 pour la 1ère classe, 5 wagons-couchettes et 5 wagons-cafétéria*. A noter que les nouvelles voitures devraient entrer *en service avant la fin de cette année 2014*. A suivre !
> ...


http://www.infomediaire.ma/news/maroc/oncf-des-trains-flambants-neufs-pour-le-maroc

*New trains or 2nd hand*. *Maybe some french Corails 2nd hand like those one* : 














History of french Corail :






SSC Morocco


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

>>> L'Office national des chemins de fer (ONCF) a décidé de renouveler et renforcer son parc. Et pour ce faire, l'Office dirigé par Mohamed Rabii Khlie vient de lancer une consultation à l'international pour l'acquisition de 50 nouveaux wagons, dont 30 pour la catégorie 2ème classe, 10 pour la 1ère classe, 5 wagons-couchettes et 5 wagons-cafétéria. A noter que les nouvelles voitures devraient entrer en service avant la fin de cette année 2014. A suivre !

Open door for transfer, after refurbishment, of 50 other Corail ex-SNCF cars ?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Open door for transfer, after refurbishment, of 50 other Corail ex-SNCF cars ?


Maybe SNCF because there is an agreement with ONCF (corail, CC7200 ...). And building 50 coaches in a such time is very difficult. 

But not necessary refurbished. We do it at home.

It seems that SCIF (Morocco) didn't build passenger coaches (but freight like for tunisian phosphates yes) since a long time. They now are specialized in MLU (Middle Life Update)


Refurbished TGL Cars | 311 Corail/Eurofima/Sleepers | 160-200 km/h | 54-88 Seats | 640 MDH | #U-R

In last page there are severals videos, this one is new. 








Last months, romanians companies came in Morocco. This is not 1st time.

*Maybe romanian coaches. * I would like to see some *trenhotel of Renfe*. I don't know if the opening of severals HSR in Spain or the Paris-Barcelone service in HST now will gave us oportunity to acquired some coaches of this level.

Romanian coaches. 


Gadiri said:


> Petit tour *d'Europe de la rénovation des wagons corails *:
> 
> 
> *1- Wagons classiques *
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ansaldo Breda Z2M - Double-Deck Electric Multiple Units | 160-180 km/h | 398 Seats | 24 Units | 2MMDH | #Acquired



http://www.flickr.com/photos/sambodo/6707091561/


*Centre de maintenance des AB *



http://oncf.ma/Fr/Index.aspx?md=117



















14/02/2011 Optimus






































​
ONCF Facebook

1st Class from Rabat to Casablanca..






































*The grey prototype will be paint like other and with anti-grafiti coverage. Interior has a more comfortable than others.
*




































29/12/2010 Optimus

Accoudoirs peu ergonomiques dans les rames de série


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Fes- Oujda not yet totaly electrificated*

New GT26 - Generator coach - 7 2nd class coach - 1 1st class coach


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.railcolor.net/index.php?nav=1000001&lang=1


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

18.09.2013 - [MAROC] Bouznika


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

17.09.2013 - [MA] Rabat Agdal


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

Depart d'un train de marchandises, Maroc Tanger, Mai 1963

DB-403-( avec la logo de TANGER FES)


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/oncf-awards-gsm-r-contract.html
> 
> *ONCF awards GSM-R contract*
> 27 Jul 2014
> ...


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

krisu99 said:


> The new station looks very beautiful to me. Open spaces, light structures, usage a wooden materials and patterns reminding to local culture. A friendly atmosphere in a hot climate.
> 
> *But why the hell do they let symbolically charged companies like Mc Donalds and Starbucks occupy most prominent spaces* within the new station?
> While I guess some upper class richer people may enjoy consuming globally standardized (and I guess overpriced) hamburgers and coffewater in antiseptically clean environements, for other daily travellers those shops may be seen as symbols of humiliation:
> ...



Yes sure Especially Mc Do open the 1rst Mc Café in Morocco, off course café of the Mc Café is a little bit better than café of the classical Mc donalds, *in this railstation there is Mc Cafe, Strabucks and Segafreedo but for god's sake why coffee? moroccans prefer menth tea :bash: :bash:* 
Tea is safer for health and warmer for familly ambiances with teapot and glass cups of tea in waitting the trains :cheers: 










Only one Berrad is better than 36 starbucks 


But *anyway in their website Mc Donalds signal they have wifi* it is a good point for them..


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a bit of an inferiority complex, isn't it? If someone were to open a business serving Moroccan tea and food in some prominent location in a Western city it would be seen as a welcome diversity instead of some evil invasion…


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> If someone were to open a business serving Moroccan tea and food in some prominent location in a Western city it would be seen as a welcome diversity.


Well, same would most likely be the case if John the Truckdriver would serve his great self-made hamburger creations in a major Arab railway station. But it is not John the truckdirver, the human, you will get to serve his own hamburgers (which btw. are great). 

Instead you'll find a whole standardized machinery including all facets western economies can and must deliver everywhere. The employees and their capabilities in franchising shops like MacDo and Starbucks do not matter at all (stupid and cheap is enough, all actions they perform are predefined and optimized), neither the products themselves whose real value tends towards zero, because you get industrially designed and globalized food. You mostly pay for royalties, marketing costs and logistic to ship the shit around the globe from where it can be produced half a percent cheaper. Its an arrogant system. From a technological perspective it is highly interesting though. Last but not least, the overall system that has to deliver such businesses is based on continuous expansion: It simply can not stand still even if everything is fine.... Therefore sooner or later it breaks what was already good.

Installing Machines like MacDonalds in an Arab railway station may thus have impacts on local souls similar of what building mosques in european railway stations could trigger. Both worldviews (of which Macdo is ideal symbol of, the other is the mosque and its mission) appear as religious systems...

Yep, Mustafa serving his tea is welcome everywhere in Europe? Hm ... I would be happy if that would be true ...


Ok, all is just my opinion, it is my weak thinking truth. Nobody with strong truths needs to agree with...
Well...back to topic ...


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

krisu99 said:


> The new station looks very beautiful to me. Open spaces, light structures, usage a wooden materials and patterns reminding to local culture. A friendly atmosphere *in a hot climate*.


Are you trolling here?

Casablanca enjoys a pure mild Mediterranean climate. Yearly average high is 71F or 21.7 C, and yearly average low is 56F or 13C. Check valid sources before claiming something totally false.

Otherwise the station looks not bad at all.


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

Kimiwind1184 said:


> Are you trolling here?.


You are right, CB lacks extreme heat and cold due to the Atlantic ocean influence. Though, climate it is also a matter of perspective, from what one is used to live in. From an architects point of view the building is not one of a cold country ...

No, I am not trolling. I guess you love MacDo's and Starbuck a bit too much


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

krisu99 said:


> You are right, CB lacks extreme heat and cold due to the Atlantic ocean influence. Though, climate it is also a matter of perspective, from what one is used to live in. From an architects point of view the building is not one of a cold country ...
> 
> No, I am not trolling. I guess you love MacDo's and Starbuck a bit too much


Morocco has a predominant Mediterranean climate. The only regions that have semi-arid to Saharan climate are the ones in the south and South east, where it's very much less populated.

It's known that Mediterranean climate is the most ideal where summer is not very hot and winter is not very cold. That's why Mediterranean counties enjoy a higher percentage of tourists e.g. (Italy, Spain, Portugal, Morocco, Greece, Croatia and South France). So for Northern Euros, Mediterranean countries are indeed hot because basically they don’t enjoy real summer temperatures at home. It’s normal. 

Apart from extreme North West Africa (Morocco-Algeria and parts of Tunisia) real hot humid tropical weather is found in most other African countries, Middle East, South and south East Asia.

Architecturally the building is just a modern box; it'll fit anywhere, even in Sweden.

^^ Cheers.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Kimiwind1184 said:


> Apart from extreme North West Africa (Morocco-Algeria and parts of Tunisia) real hot humid tropical weather is found in most other African countries, Middle East, South and south East Asia.


Generally speaking you are right, but the scene from below is African as well (not Morocco).


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

krisu99 said:


> Instead you'll find a whole standardized machinery including all facets western economies can and must deliver everywhere. The employees and their capabilities in franchising shops like MacDo and Starbucks do not matter at all (stupid and cheap is enough, all actions they perform are predefined and optimized), neither the products themselves whose real value tends towards zero, *because you get industrially designed and globalized food. * You mostly pay for royalties, marketing costs and logistic to ship the shit around the globe from where it can be produced half a percent cheaper. Its an arrogant system. From a technological perspective it is highly interesting though. Last but not least, the overall system that has to deliver such businesses is based on continuous expansion: It simply can not stand still even if everything is fine.... Therefore sooner or later it breaks what was already good.
> 
> Installing Machines like MacDonalds in an Arab railway station may thus have impacts on local souls...



ça va they did an effort they 've added a little local touch, *it is not globalized as many :laugh:*










Red extremely spicy piment is popular in North Africa


yep Perhaps big fast food groups do not usually add a "valeur ajoutée" as the quality of food is concerned it could be the same if it was the belgian group Quick or any other one *but what they add for a railway station like this is the services, *

*In Morocco the first McDo in a rail sation was in Marrakech* i 've been so many times there but if we compare the 2 Mcdo services of the Marrakech Mcdo are more and more better: space games for kids, Baby clean space, HandiSpace, TR (Ticket Resto to pay with working checks)... In Mc Do Casa there is nothing of all this


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

^^

3 other big railway stations comming :


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

> Gare d'Oujda-Centre Multiservices​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://architecturedumaroc.com/lurba-pole-doujda/


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

I recently had a chance to travel on Moroccan trains and I was quite impressed. Really nice and user friendly system.
Below are some random shots:




































1st class compartment









On the way from Meknes to Tangier:


















I noticed quite a lot of investment in new station buildings


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

High Speed Rail construction:



























Tangier, I guess it will be depot building:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Tangier Ville Station



























Single track on the way south from Tangier:









Doble track once we join line from Fes and Meknes:









Adding third track south of Kenitra:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Rabat Ville Station:




































Double-decker train between Casa Port and Kenitra:


















We'll be boarding this one to Casa:









I really liked them, very comfy and good view from the upper deck


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Casa Port:



































That's it for today.

About McDonalds in Morocco, I don't know about those at the stations but the one in Marrakech (next to the main roundabout-square) looked damn busy when I was passing next to it on few occasions. Always quite long lines waiting.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Local train from Casa to to El Jadida.
The least comfortable during our voyages on Moroccan trains. I've seen some double deckers on that route unfortunately we got the old train.









Casa Voyageurs









Loco of our train to Marrakech









View from along the route to Marrakech


















Marrakech station



























That's it from our journeys. From now onwards we had to rely on coaches.


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

E-614 a Sidi kacem en 1966










E-701 a (Oued Rommane), Maroc, en October 6, 1966.








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tous...aroc/1452884854940637?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

E1401, Rmila - Dar Gueddari, 18.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH420, Fes 19.10.14








by Stephen Beames

E1258, Fes 19.10.14








by Stephen Beames

E1305, Fes, 19.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH365, Oujda 19.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH364, Taza 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH365, Taza, 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH365, Oued Amlil 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH429, Toaurirt 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DF105, Toaurirt 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DF105, Beni Nsar Port 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames

DH415, Beni Nsar Port 20.10.14








by Stephen Beames


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

geogregor said:


> Marrakech station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best one kay:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Casa Port Rail Center








Large size


----------



## LAmarODom420 (Aug 14, 2007)

D K said:


> There is no precise nor clear information regarding this. The current normal line can accomodate the HS train (at normal speed).
> The Mkch-Agadir will be the next line to be constructed. Studies are ongoing and works expected to start in 1 y or 2.


Thank you for that. One follow-up -- why is the Mkch-Agadir portion being built first? Casablanca - Mkch would seem more logical. Is it political?


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

^^
Not really. The Mkch-Casa line has been upgraded 3y ago. It is now double tracked and allows trains to run at an average speed of 120km/h (if I am not mistaken). 
Agadir is a large agglo (+1,5M) located right in the middle of the country. And it is not connected to the rail network...which many Moroccans consider at best unfair at worse shameful. Giving the priority to this greenfield line hence makes more sense both economically and politically.
It seems like the gvt has opted for the HSL Atlantic corridor option (through Essaouira).

I invite you to visit the railways thread in the Moroccan section if you would like to get more info.


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

View of the rail way


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

45 minute in one of the most beautifull train stations in Morocco


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

Voyage with Alboraq


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

The new Train Station of Rabat wich works have stopped because of the UNESCO ," a long story"


----------

